# SDM and GDP



## ArtVandolay (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought I'd post a few pics of my sour diesel moonshine and granddaddy purp plants to keep up my forum cred :hubba:  They'll finish around 4 Feb.  The GDPs are middle back row and left front.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 12, 2011)

Fatties!!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice ladies Art....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 12, 2011)

Great pics Art 

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 12, 2011)

good looking girls art!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Those are sick!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 12, 2011)

nice....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 12, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 12, 2011)

mmm mmmm great!


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 12, 2011)

Some very nice dank there Art!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 12, 2011)

looks pretty credible!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll bump up your E-Cred for those babies!!

Edit: Like i have any say with your cred...you got like 40 little green bars:rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2011)

I smoked some GDP the last time I was in Dallas,,it was the Bomb.
By the way,,where did ya get yur beans,,or is GDP Clone Only.
The guy I smoked GDP with got his sent from Cali. He used to live there and has a MMJ Card.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, Weedhopper, I'm looking forward to checking it out :hubba:  Mine is a clone from a good friend :hubba:


----------



## BBFan (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice pics Art.  So, we ready to try some by March 1st?  I'll be there.


----------



## meds4me (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like Art's place is the one to visit !.... Nice job bro !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks, Weedhopper, I'm looking forward to checking it out :hubba: Mine is a clone from a good friend :hubba:


 
NO,,not good friend,,,Great Friend.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 16, 2011)

Great photos art, You wana be my latex salesman??


----------



## Irish (Jan 27, 2011)

remember our days of learning how to grow inside in cardboard boxes with big o fire extinguishers next to them? :doh:

we come a long way baby! very nice work there art. 

say, you remember that weed we used to get round x-mas time every year up here that tasted like pine needles and was dank? dont see that no more here. wonder what that was. i'd love to grow it myself...

heres your street creds from danky...:farm: :guitar: :yay: :banana: :aok: :beatnik: :clap:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 27, 2011)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> remember our days of learning how to grow inside in cardboard boxes with big o fire extinguishers next to them? :doh:
> 
> we come a long way baby! very nice work there art.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone!  Hey Danky Don!  I still have the cardboard boxes, I dry plants in them now :hubba:  Yeah we've done some real ghetto grows over the years, right :rofl:  I really like the grow tents!

I harvested a GDP last week and will harvest another this week.  Then, 3 SDMs next week, I'll take some harvest pics.

Thanks again, my friends!


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 27, 2011)

I dont know how i havent seen this thread until now.

Nice buds Art.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 29, 2011)

Chopped GDP # 2 today  

View attachment GDP (a) (720 x 960).jpg
View attachment GDP (b) (720 x 960).jpg
View attachment GDP (c) (720 x 960).jpg
View attachment GDP (d) (960 x 720).jpg


They look a little more purple in person than in these pictures.  I didn't let it get too chilly at all in the flower box.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 29, 2011)

And then there were three (sour diesel moonshines).  They'll be ready next week!

View attachment SDM (a) (960 x 720).jpg

View attachment SDM (b) (720 x 960).jpg


This is my first grow in FFOF and worm castings and my best plants to date.  Coincidence?  I don't think so   It's such a light airy medium, though, that the plants need bracing, the roots won't hold them up straight.

Thanks for looking, everyone!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2011)

Very Nice Art. Making my mouth water.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 29, 2011)

Super chunky buds their art... Very nice!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 29, 2011)

nice looking buds Art.


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2011)

Stunning...simply stunning. Real nice job:clap: :clap:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2011)

How come I have never seen this thread? Did you all hide it? 
Those are nice Art.  I love the last flush on GDP, you know the new little growth on that big ole bud. Are they smelly? (kinda personal huh?)


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How come I have never seen this thread? Did you all hide it?
> Those are nice Art.  I love the last flush on GDP, you know the new little growth on that big ole bud. Are they smelly? (kinda personal huh?)



Thanks, everyone!  

Rosebud, the garage smells like what it is - a marijuana factory .  And we have the house on the market .  My wife is having a fit.  I have some decoys (basil and cayenne pepper plant sprouts) under a cfl on the workbench, but I'm anxious to get the stragglers chopped and hanging in the attic :hubba:  Then I'll be in the market for a quality carbon scrubber - any recommendations?  I have time for one more winter grow this year :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice Artski! Very not bad!


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice piece of work.  Where'd you learn to do that?

Uh, the carbon scrubvber--got a nice never-used 6" DIY I can toss at you.  What say I leave it in a plain brown-paper bag at mile-marker so-&-so out on Alligator/Python Alley? JK--good looking take.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 31, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Rosebud, the garage smells like what it is - a marijuana factory . And we have the house on the market . My wife is having a fit. I have some decoys (basil and cayenne pepper plant sprouts) under a cfl on the workbench, but I'm anxious to get the stragglers chopped and hanging in the attic :hubba: Then I'll be in the market for a quality carbon scrubber - any recommendations? I have time for one more winter grow this year :hubba:


 

If you don't mind DIY this filter works very well.  Only tough part was working with the pantyhose. lol

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

Your harvesting while your house is on the market? you are very brave, no wonder your wife is having a fit. My husband had never been home when I harvested before and never again. he was a wreck with the smell. Are you staying in Florida? It is good to get them hung huh. Enjoy if you can.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 2, 2011)

AWESOME buds Artie V~! :headbang2: :w00t: :holysheep: 

Wow those are really coming along mighty fine...  Those calyxes all swelled up right NICE't'~! :hubba:   

Thanks for sharing and you must have had your catcher's mit ready cuz those buds are really flyin' outta now...  

Hey Art~!   get a CanFilter 2600... and put it on a 4" modest strength fan...   rig it so your buds can hang in a tent or the cardboard box you used to grow in with the air exiting thru a hole in the box...   You can also put the buds in paper bags to dry if that makes things any easier.... it works really nice... I put my buds in a paper bag and then put that on the top shelf of my T5 veg closet where there's a box fan going on low 24/7...   They get plenty of air movement even with the paper grocery sacks folded over and don't dry too fast but at a really nice even rate...   If you can get a scrubber scrubbin' constantly you the lil Mrs will rest MUCH easier over the next 5-7 days... 

Peace~! :ciao:


----------



## Irish (Feb 2, 2011)

yee-haw...:hubba: 

i still have that same box too. lol. a cardboard box with sentimental value! imagine that! :doh: think it prolly still has lui popcorn in it.

what size pail is that thier in art?

have to start calling you bbp jr.  (no gj, just budz. BAM!) i gotta go redrool on your pics again. those are tight brother. now that you have the kinks worked outta that grow cab, i think you should make a plan to cram her full next cool down? lol. thinkin mans weed! lol...:headbang2:   left arm back at ya brother. :headbang2: ...


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

serious fatties!


----------

